# plants that like only sand



## tromeokid (Mar 8, 2006)

hey everyone. i have had java moss in my 75 gallon for about a year now. i had to take it out (as much as i could) because one of my filters broke and the food was catching on the moss causing decomposition in the tank. everything is clean and i have another filter(2) in the tank. which live plants will take in a tank with only sand (no other substrate)?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

There are a large variety that can be kept in just 'plain sand" i'd suggest vallisneria.


----------



## tromeokid (Mar 8, 2006)

thank you flamingo! these look very nice for the background. anything smaller like a grass or something that i can place around the middle?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Most plants can be planted in sand. Only the most difficult plants require a fertile substrate and those require high CO2 (30ppm) and great lighting (3+wpg of at least PC) along with good dosing regiments and waterflow. Odds are whatever aquatic plant you choose will be fine.


----------

